# How To Make Money Quick



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

I've had far too much to drink over the festive period already







, but couldn't believe my eyes when I just stumbled across this on the bay : Item number: 290647448442

Is it me or the two top bidders who are loosing the plot?

Am tempted to buy a couple of poor quality aftermarket bezels and dial/hands and convert mine.

Tony


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

It's good old 'Firefly', now better known as 'Time_Classics' up to their usual tricks. :thumbsdown:

There's a thread about it over on SCWF: WTF am I missing here? and another: Why would this 6309-729A be worth so much?

A few less-than-discreet murmerings about shill bidding on this one. :secret:

This bunch of crooks eBay seller has been receiving lots of negative press on SCWF for months.

They were mentioned on RLT in another thread, recently. See: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=71166&view=findpost&p=714286 - post 8 onwards.



SEIKO7A38 said:


> The seller is the notorious 'Firefly watches' (of SCWF fame) who recently changed their username to 'Time_Classics'.
> 
> Despite the innocent sounding description, this one has all the usual botches:
> 
> ...


Indeed, bearing in mind that eBay item # 290647448442 is a 6309-729A .... in post # 41 of that previous thread, I wrote:



SEIKO7A38 said:


> In case anybody is unsure about who 'Firefly' and the latter part of this thread is about ....
> 
> Have a read of this recent thread on SCWF: I gape at the gullibility of the world - a Firefly / Time_Classics thread
> 
> ...


Enjoy the read, Steve & Julie. :tongue2:


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Steve,

Thanks for the reply and interesting reading.......Didn't realise this subject had been touched on before and never really spent much time on SCWF.

This seller would certainly seem dodgy, to say the least. I have just checked-out some of the bid activity against his current 'stock' and something doesn't add up.

Had to have a quick chuckle to myself regarding his UFO 6138, the stitching on that leather strap is horrible!

Cheers Tony


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Enjoy the read, Steve & Julie. :tongue2:





tonyrsv said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Thanks for the reply and interesting reading.......


Erm, 'Steve' is not me. :no:

Presumably Steve Jones - the proprietor of 'Time Classics' ....

although their business would appear to be registered in his wife, Julie's name:



> *Business seller information*
> 
> J Jones
> 
> ...


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

> Enjoy the read, Steve & Julie. :tongue2:


oops :blush2: apologies thought it was you signing off.....now I understand :to_become_senile:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tonyrsv said:


> > Enjoy the read, Steve & Julie. :tongue2:
> 
> 
> oops :blush2: apologies thought it was you signing off.....now I understand :to_become_senile:


Yes, it seems they do monitor the negative comments made about their wares and apparent dodgy eBay practices. :read:

Even albeit pathetically try to threaten people who attempt to expose them with legal proceedings, to shut them up. :shutup: :rofl:


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

> Yes, it seems they do monitor the negative comments made about their wares and apparent dodgy eBay practices. :read:
> 
> Even albeit pathetically try to threaten people who attempt to expose them with legal proceedings, to shut them up. :shutup: :rofl:


very, very  sad

cheers


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

A fresh development over on SCWF - it turns out that 'Firefly(watches)' / 'Time_Classics', a.k.a. Steve & Julie

have registered on there as 'W4watches' - and today they (Steve) came out of lurking mode to defend themselves.

See: Re: "Possible" shill bidding by Firefly...................

Interesting reading. :read:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

One interesting point that comes out (a couple of times), is where Steve writes:



> I do not have an issue with people saying our products are crap and lashups, that is fine as long as our customers are happy ....


Indeed, remembering that crappy lash-up / travesty of a 7A28-7049 which they sold recently for Â£205:

**RARE SEIKO 7A28 7049 CHRONOGRAPH SPORTS 100 STUNNING SERVICED AWESOME 1987*

which prompted me to go into print HERE on







, the buyer left them the following feedback:



> great watch well pleased


:groan:


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

Not good to see happening , probably common in all areas though


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> See: Re: "Possible" shill bidding by Firefly...................
> 
> Interesting reading. :read:


Even more so on the second page :book: http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,26859.25.html

Needless to say, the thread was locked down in the early hours of this morning, in an effort to restore karma to the SCWF.


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

Interesting stuff and I still don't buy his denial regarding shill bidding.

E-bay really need to get their act in order......but I guess as long as they keep the green stuff rolling in they are not bothered 

I simply can't believe that someone bid Â£320 of their hard-earned for that crock of c**p 6309 - I've seen decent looking 6105's go for little more.

And as for the UFO, the last time I looked it was at Â£400, don't know what it finished at......

cheers


----------

